# I need to destress!



## Bville (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh my! I needs to do some typin' to destress from goin' to the bunny docter. I didn't feel like eating and I wasn't peein' or poopin' and my eye was drippy so mommy took me to see the bunny docter. They did a lot of stuff just to find out why I wasn't feelin' so good. I got x-rays and a shot and I got my bladder squeezed. I peed right on that bunny doc cause that was a little uncomfortable! Now mommy is tryin' to feed me some sludgy stuff in a tube. I don't like that so much. She was so happy to see that I pooped and peed in my litter box when I got home. Then she put some drops in my eyes so I had to wash them right away! She didn't seem happy about that. :confused2:
-Smokey


----------



## BunnySilver (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh that sucks. I had to go to the bunny doctor once for a checkup and it scared me! He looked in my ears and at my paws and asked my mommy all these questions about me! Then he just flipped me over holding me with one hand and looked at my mans parts! &#128547;&#128563; I hope you feel better and try to maybe eat some of the yucky stuff cause your hooman will maybe give you a treat after! 

~Silver


----------



## bunnyman666 (Mar 31, 2014)

My baby brother used to have that a lot. While I didn't like him all that much, I did feel bad for him whilst going through that stuff.

Hope you feel better!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 31, 2014)

ray:


----------



## bunnyman666 (Apr 2, 2014)

Yo Smokes-

How ya feeling? Daddy Dumpy and I are praying to some guy named G'd and I've been praying to the Great Bunny that you get better.

We want to read your stories.

Love,

Trixie the Bunny


----------



## Bville (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks so much for the prayers. I'm still just not feelin' so good. My eye isn't so runny anymore, but I still don't feel like eating much. Mommy got some better tasting slurpy stuff for me to eat. It tastes better than the stuff she tried to make herself. The big kids in the house say that all the time too, that stuff mommy buys at the takeout places tastes better than what she makes so I guess it's not just me! :yuck


----------



## Tauntz (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi, Smokey!
Hope here! Faith, my big sister, mom & I are praying & hope you will feel better soon!

Last year I got sick when mom came home from the hospital. Mom was so worried she took me to see the doctor. That man mom calls the bunny doctor did all sorts of things to me I didn't like. We were all upset because mom had to leave us with the bunny doctor! It was so scary but Faith stayed with me. Mom left us in that scary place overnight & most of the next day! Then we got to come home but we had to be separated in our xpen so mom could make sure we were both eating, drinking & pooping. She made me take nasty yucky tasting stuff called medicine! I hated it! Mom told me it was to make me feel better! I tried to tell her it didn't make me feel better swallowing that yucky nasty stuff but she made me anyway! She did give me treats afterward & special cuddles & bunny ear massages! Those were nice. I'm so glad I got feeling better & don't have to take that nasty medicine anymore! Hope you will feel better soon! Make sure you make your mom feel real bad about all that medical stuff she is doing to you! She will give you treats, cuddles & anything you want just to make you happy! Oh, & it works even after you are better so get well soon so you can really enjoy all the treats & things!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Apr 2, 2014)

Smokes-

Dumpy and I will continue our prayers. Daddy Dumpy loves our kind soooooooo much that he just wants the world to know how GREAT we are!!!!

Please get better, Smokes.


----------



## Aubrisita (Apr 2, 2014)

Hiya Smokey. Me and momma are sending get better vibes. Hope you feel better real soon. 
<3 luna


----------



## Bville (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm feeling kinda spunky tonight. I was being feisty with mommy when she was feeding me my slurpee, but ya know, I think it gave me some energies! She caught me eating pellets. I was like, hey, they're my pellets aren't they? What's the big deal? I ate some dandelion greens too just to make her happy!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Apr 3, 2014)

Good onya, Smokes!

Keep getting better. Dumpy and I are pulling for you!!!

Love,

Trix


----------



## Bville (Apr 3, 2014)

Well Mommy took me back to the bunny doc to get more eye drops cause she wasted a bunch learning how to put them in my eyes. The doc checked my tummy and decided to give me some new medicine called Metoclompramidewhatchamacallit. I took a little and then ate my slurpee so I am being a good bunny. :nod


----------



## bunnyman666 (Apr 3, 2014)

Well Smokes- I'm glad to hear it. We just always think humans are out to get us, even when they're trying to help. I always felt sorry for Lumpy when Daddy Dumpy was trying to get medicine into his eyes, ears, or that slurpee stuff. Lumpy always had that "why do you hate me so much?" look when Daddy was trying to help.

I am a lucky girl. I have had very little trouble in my long old life. We play kill the doo rag and it's awesome.Sometimes I have a mild case of diarrhoea, but nothing big. I am fine by the next day- I think that's why Mummers calls me sturdy and Dumpy calls me Iron Sides.

Keep on keeping on, Smokes. Dumpy and I are pulling for you!!!


----------



## ChocoClover (May 15, 2014)

I had to go to the bun doc once when I had frostbite. My mummy thought I had ear mites so we had to go there. It was horrible. The doc scraped some skin off my ears and it hurt A LOT but I was a good bunny and stayed still for mummy. It was over soon though.


----------

